# 4 Jaw Chuck For D1-3 Mount



## rwm (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a SB lathe with a D1-3 spindle. I need a 6" or 5"  independent 4 jaw chuck. I am having trouble finding a quality chuck. I don't think Bison makes this. I found this:

http://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/btc64jawd1in.html

I am not familiar with BTC. Can anyone recommend this brand or point me in another direction? I think one of the issues is the D1-3 pin spacing interferes with a lot of the mounting holes on certain chucks.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## mksj (Aug 24, 2016)

You can get a plain back chuck, and just use a D1-3 back plate. I would call Ajax and see what they can do for you, I have purchased chucks from them in the past and like their service. The Bison's are nice, but I do not think you need to spend that much money for an independent 4J. The Gator/Ferueda are pretty decent at less cost, then there is always Shar's and Grizzly.
Bison D1-3 Back Plate
7-878-053     5 inch     D1-3
7-878-063     6 inch     D1-3     

Bison 4J independent Chuck size, bore
7-850-0500     5 inch     1.02
7-850-0600     6 inch     1.65


----------



## Splat (Aug 24, 2016)

When I get a new 3-jaw for my D1-5 spindle it'll most likely be a Gator. Bison's too much for me and I've heard mostly good about the Gators.


----------



## rwm (Aug 24, 2016)

mksj- I don't see how? Looks to me like the mounting holes on the 6" Bison (and most other brands) will interfere with the D1-3 cam locks? Am I missing something? The scroll chucks would work 'cause the mounting holes are on the perimeter but that doesn't help me.
R

Yes I just looked at the bolt hole circle on the 6" chuck and it is 3.25"  One of those 4 holes will definitely intersect with a stud on the back plate. Do I mis-understand how these are mounted?
R


----------



## Doubleeboy (Aug 24, 2016)

if you like poorly ground garbage buy the Gator, you will not be disappointed.  I bought their set tru chuck a year ago, very sad.  No name from Shars, much cheaper could not be worse.  Gator is junk.  Bison is spendy but a whole different level of quality and they stand by their stuff.  Call New England Brass, they got everything Bison makes.

michael


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 24, 2016)

rwm said:


> Yes I just looked at the bolt hole circle on the 6" chuck and it is 3.25" One of those 4 holes will definitely intersect with a stud on the back plate. Do I mis-understand how these are mounted?



That doesn't stop you from relocating the mounting holes in the chuck.  I have had to do that.  Just buy a backing plate that will allow you to do that.


----------



## mksj (Aug 24, 2016)

RWM,
I would call Ajax and see what they recommend, but like Jim mentioned, I have purchased semi-machined back plates and modified them. The Bison part numbers where from New England, Brass, but I have dealt with both vendors and prefer Ajax at this point.  Grizzly also sells a similar 4J 6" independent, but I have had better luck with Shar's on the quality end. The Bison chucks are very nice, but you will pay about 4X more then a generic Chinese chuck. On this type of chuck, I am not sure it is worth it, although I have one of these no name 8" D1-4 4J independent chucks that came with my lathe and it was badly out of balance.

This is the Shar's D1-3 back plate that is indicated for their 4J independent and 6" 4J independent matching chuck, about $160 for both. The bolt circle is 5.079" which is on the outer perimeter of the chuck, the bolts go in through the back plate into the chuck. This varies by chuck, so it can get confusing. If you are not using the chuck a lot then this may work for you, if it is going to be your primary chuck, then see if you can get a Bison, PBA or a Gator. If have used Gator back plates with Bison chucks, and they where well machined.
http://www.shars.com/6-d1-3-fully-machined-lathe-chuck-back-plate-for-6-independent-chuck
http://www.shars.com/6-4-jaw-independent-chuck-1


----------



## rwm (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies. I missed that on Shars website when I looked. I see the mounting holes are in the perimeter so that would work! I will price out a Bison solution if they have one.
I will post follow up once I get set up.
Robert


----------



## TomS (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm surprised to hear that Gator quality has gone downhill.  I bought a 8" independent 4-jaw about five years ago and I was very satisfied with their quality.  

Tom S.


----------



## Splat (Aug 25, 2016)

Like I said, I've heard more good than bad about Gators which I why I'll be buying one in the near future.There's not too many other choices out there that are cheaper than Bisons and of good quality. All the cheaper ones come from China and are pro'lly from the same factory. Sure, you can always buy used but that's always a gamble.


----------



## rwm (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this will work!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007UMG26...UTF8&colid=YSTM4FY43S8Q&coliid=I35INFJKZNC5LZ




Bolt hole circle looks to be about 4.5" diameter so it will clear the D1-3 studs. This is about half the brice of a Bison.
R


----------



## rwm (Jan 8, 2017)

I am resurrecting this 'cause I still havn't bought a chuck. The SB chuck above is not in stock. I will need a good 4 jaw for my centering microscope project.
Little machine shop has a 6" that will work for about $130. Has anyone bought their stuff? What is their quality like? Is this the same stuff Shars sells?
Let me know if you have experience.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 8, 2017)

They have decent quality Chinese stuff.  That chuck will work fine for what you want it for.


----------

